# wtt for a 7wt fly rod



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

dos anyone one have a 7wt fly rod and reel for beginning fly fisherman will to pay150 for one or if u are interested in a trade i have a brand new 12 foot brail net frome gulfbreeze bait and tackel and i have a pair of costa del mar hammerheads black 400s pm me if intersed thank guys


----------

